# Best Shark Location



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Could any of you veterans give me some advice where to take my friends fishing for shark. We are planning on heading to the area spanning from Ft. Pickens to Portofino. I am going to try to get some Bonita if I can, otherwise it will be mullet or ladyfish. We will probably try to surf fish, but may try the pier. Does anyone know any of the policies about shark fishing at the pier?



please share any advice or pointers. I will be happy to post a report w/ pics asap.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

when do you plan on going? one of my favorite spots is around chickenbone beach but i wouldnt even try going down there this weekend. 



watch out on the Pensacola Beach pier... shark fishing isnt allowed out there



best bet would be down past portifino! there are plenty of walk thru areas... just park and go out! good luck!


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Clay


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Well, I had no luck at Portofino Saturday night, but I did find some bonita to stock my freezer with. I tried near the jetties at Destin and saw some nice sized sharks and am going to go and try again this evening.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck and welcome to the forum. Hope ya get some pics tonite.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Last April I flew at 400 ft. from Panama City to Orange Beach. Saw alot of sharks in the surf all along the way, but the number of sharks on the west side of Destin west jetty was unbelievable.


----------

